# K9 dog scanning services



## Shirleymckell (Jan 17, 2018)

K9 dog scanning services 
Southampton 
Qualified dog pregnancy scanner available prices as following 15.00 at my home prices will vary if traveling to your home, pregnancy detection from day 25 of first mating,I will offer a second scan free of charge at my home, I cover the Southampton area please email for more information


----------

